# Lapsitting stories?



## Dreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not a fat chick (anymore) but I am a fan of lapsitting stories, I started a thread myself but would like to c others write stories about lapsitting as well.


----------



## tinytoddy (Nov 29, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> I'm not a fat chick (anymore) but I am a fan of lapsitting stories, I started a thread myself but would like to c others write stories about lapsitting as well.



Not really much of a story, but I remember being a little tipsy at a party once when this much bigger girl (who was also feeling no pain) sat on my lap. She could tell that she was cutting off the circulation in my legs. She seemed to actually enjoy the fact that I wouldn't be able to throw her off. She said, "whats the matter little man, am I too heavy for you?" I begged her to please get off that It hurt a lot. After teasing me and emasculating me she finally got off. We then changed positions and she rubbed my little legs to restore the circulation, giggling at their small size. 
She then craddled me in her arms and stood up and said, "see that is how it is done". Then she walked away laughing.


----------



## LuvBigBoned (Dec 6, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> I'm not a fat chick (anymore) but I am a fan of lapsitting stories, I started a thread myself but would like to c others write stories about lapsitting as well.



You can check out my new story, Possession, in the recent additions thread. The climax is a lapsitting piece of erotica. I've always thought the woman who was the model for the lead female character can bring any sitting man to total arousal at will by bringing to his lap the combination of her weight, looks and fantastically billowing curvy body.


----------

